# March 19th 1PM Club Meeting at Dannys Home in Mesquite



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Danny has agreed to host the March club meeting on Saturday, March 19th at 1pm at his home in Mesquite. I have sent an email to all club members with his address. If you did not receive the email, please PM me here with your email address.

Please bring a munchie or drinks. Also, use this thread to post your want lists.

Anyone have an idea for a meeting topic, also post that here.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll take some belated birthday gifts. 11 hours and 19 mins to go till I'm 34. but I'd like some dwarf hair grass, and rotella t6. I mean rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Where is the best place for overflow parking? I think his driveway could fill up quickly.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I approve of this meeting place.

Don't miss that meeting.

Seriously.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

If my driveway fills up there is a field one house down people can park in or across the street on the side street.There is no parking on my street.


----------



## Toast (Oct 31, 2015)

I will miss this meeting. I have to be within 30 minutes to work that whole week.


----------



## Huell (Feb 29, 2016)

Where should we park?


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a long driveway and if it gets full there is a field two doors down that everyone uses


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for inviting us into your home mooncon and thank your wife for tolerating us and all that crazy aquarium talk. Thanks everyone else for sharing your bounty. It is a cheap way for me to try out new plants and see what will survive.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Many thanks for hosting!


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

It was great To finally meet some of you that went today. I learned so much at today's meeting and left with an amazing feeling. Thanks Danny for the hospitality!! Here's my pic, for those that we met and couldn't remember my username. Y'all are a bunch of awesome people!! I couldn't have felt more welcomed!!

Thanks for the advice on substrates Danny and Richard. Got me thinking on the way home and Richard you sold me on the ADA/Flourite combo.


Paul


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Good to see some old and new faces. nice seeing cindy , I thought she sold her stuff and got out. did she get back in. I was the one in the red polo shirt. that was late. for all the new faces I forgot to say HI.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for hosting Danny. Your tanks look great.

Also nice to meet the 2 new members, Paul and Alan. And to see long time members Bob and Cindy. It was a good turnout.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

It was good being able to attend a meeting haven't been in a while as always tanks looked great. Gotta try that toothbrush holder idea &#55357;&#56481;


----------

